# Classifieds > Testimonials >  reptilestogo.com?

## exoticleps

Anyone deal with them? Im starting to wonder if I made mistake. poor communication, more like lack of.

----------


## exoticleps

I have since opened a dispute through paypal with them. David Barkasy ( owner of reptilestogo.com) Florida. He will not return my phone calls, or emails. The past 2 days when I called I get a recording that the call cannot go through due to equipment problems??? 
I ordered some frogs that were said to be in stock, but were not. It seems the website is not updated, from the little I did speak to him. Not as the items just sold out. Now he's silent and wont refund as requested.

very poor experience as a newbie to the trade... I'll be sticking to shows and big name online shops from now on.

This kind of behavior makes one wonder how people stay in business???

----------


## Heather

I'm sorry to hear that  :Frown: . 

A good thing to do is go to the reptile shows. It gives you a chance to speak with the breeders and choose which frog(s) are best for you. 

In the spring a few if us moderators and members will be going to the show in White Plains and the one in Hamburg, PA. Feel free to join us.

----------


## exoticleps

Thanks, I have family in Hamburg and plan on attending the feb 22nd show. Its amazing how quickly reptilestogo has responded now that I opened a claim against them on paypal. Why does it take a frozen paypal account to get someones attention?! I guess my $120 worth of business wasn't enough for him. Now he lost my future business a possibly others business from folks here.

----------


## Lynn

Over the summer, I had decided to search for a _sexed_ pair of pumilio.
I was going back and forth for a month or so,  between 3 breeders ( all of whom have excellent reputations)
ALL were responsive and engaged every question I had, even AFTER not getting the sale.

A good breeder, a caring breeder, will take a _protective_ approach to the sale of their frogs.

A reputable breeder will be asking---- the BUYER ----the questions. 
They are truly interested in where their frogs are going  :Smile: 

If you ordered a 'live' animal cancel- if possible ?
It's going to be cold the rest of this week! This just makes delivery ( not impossible if done right) but more difficult.

ALWAYS have a live animal shipped- overnight- to your nearest FedEx hub so you can get there in the AM to pick it up personally.

Heath is right---you will really enjoy the Hamburg show.

HAMBURG - Hamburg Reptile Show | Northwestern Berks Reptile Show

You can contact most of the vendors ahead of time to make arrangements/ put a hold on your 'frog'.
You'll have plenty of time to prepare a _proper ride home_, etc.

Just wondering ....what kind of frog are you looking for ? Heather and I may be able to help you out w/ breeder info?

Best, Lynn

----------

